# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  ¿Pruebas cientificas a favor de transgenicos?

## ruben77

Estimados 
Algunas personas arguyen y dicen que hay pruebas cientificas a favor de la inocuidad de los transgenicos.
Si pues, son trabajos financiados por las grandes empresas, pero que de los otros trabajos cientificos que se publicaron alguna vez y produjeron en America del Norte y Europa. 
Hablo del trabajo de la Universidad de Cornel sobre la mariposa Monarca, en 1999, y de los trabajos que publica el Dr. Arpad Putzai de Escocia, y el ultimo trabajo disponible el Dr. Seralini en Francia. 
Ademas, hay una coalicion de cientificos de ingenieria molecular en contra de la tecnologia del ADN recombinante y otras parecidas que producen a los transgenicos. No vengan a decir pues, que el suelo esta parejo en este campo. No vengan a decir que la OMS es nuetral y cientifica, por que millones de muertos tiene en su haber, pues cuando tuvo su momento, nunco dijo esta boca es mia, en este asunto de los pesticidas clorados y organofosfarados. 
Hay pruebas cientificas que demuestran la toxicidad de los alimentos trasgenicos, pues entonces hay de que preocuparse, no por nada en europa, japon, USA estan preocupado, y entonces el asunto se vuelve politico pues lo que esta de por medio es la reproduccion del capital de dichas empresas. 
Si pues, se configura una nueva IG FARBEN al mejor estilo NAZI, en onde los derechos de los demas no importa y menos sus opiniones. Advertidos estamos.Temas similares: Artículo: JNUDRP a favor de limitar el tamaño de la propiedad de las tierras Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura a favor de aplicar moratorias al ingreso de transgénicos a Perú Artículo: Ministro de la Producción a favor de etiquetar transgénicos en alimentos Colecciones de genes son imprescindibles en las investigaciones científicas sobre los animales Gobierno dicta medidas extraordinarias a favor de la actividad agraria

----------

